# Cervelo Warranty, 2nd return what should i expect?



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Just saw and got the report from my authroized Cervelo Dealer where i originally pruchased the bike, my second RS frame, has cracked in the BB shell exactly where the other one cracked and i guess the same place as most of the others.

Any experience on what i might expect as a replacement? Do i have a leg to stand on or am i at the mercy of Cervelo giving me a third RS. I have been patient and non challenging on the first bike replacement, but after 2 I feel as if they should do soemthing else for me.


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

I have had several friends go through several replacement frames from Cervelo. If it is indeed a warranty issue, and it sounds like the myriad of other tales, you'll get a new replacement frameset, again


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Just be aware that with the RS no longer in production, they might provide an R3 frame instead.


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

*Har*, would you mind posting a pic of your BB cracks? I'd like to compare it to what's going on with my RS. Thanks


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

My second RS has just been replaced under warranty for cracking around the BB, as there were no more RS frames available in my size they shipped a R3 direct from Canada to Australia for me. So now its time to see how the R3 with its BBRight BB holds up because my LBS had a broken R3 that has failed even worse than my RS did having cracked right through from BB to downtube!


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

I am glad C is giving you a new frame. It is good to see them honor their warranty. I have enjoyed my R3 - so far so good - by far my favorite of the others we own - Specialized and Cannondale. 

Post some pics when you get her up and riding.




Cut.Aussie said:


> My second RS has just been replaced under warranty for cracking around the BB, as there were no more RS frames available in my size they shipped a R3 direct from Canada to Australia for me. So now its time to see how the R3 with its BBRight BB holds up because my LBS had a broken R3 that has failed even worse than my RS did having cracked right through from BB to downtube!


----------



## HarryV (Oct 24, 2009)

Personally I don't mind it... I get a new updated frame for nothing except for the hour or so it takes for me to swap my gear over... Can't complain with that.... Although seeing the hideous Cervelo 2013 paint schemes I'd be holding off any returns right now myself, unless there is some 2012 stock still around ;-)

For the record I have a 2008 RS with the usual supercicial BB cracks on the drive side, that I continue to ride 12 months on... I also have a 2009 R3 with the same issues, but it also has a crack between the BB and the chainstay, which I think is too risky to ride. I'll get the R3 swapped over shortly...

My 2010 S3 didn't have any BB probs after 40,000kms, although the top tube cracked, but only after it hit a car at 45kmhr ;-)


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Yea, when bikes being hit by a car - things break  Glad you made it thru safely.

My dealer has a lot of Cervelos in - I know they received a shipment of 67 bikes just this week (not all Cervelo). I have seen some of the 2013s and IMO the pics do not do them justice - they really do look nice for the most part and even the ??? ones are growing on me .... 

My LBS may have some 2012s left, not sure:

Winter Park Cycles - Orlando | Welcome

C really honors their warranty which is one reason I like them - they ride great too. :idea: I hopefully will be getting a another new bike by the end of 2013 or the beginning of 2014. It will have Di2 - whatever it is. C is first on the list, but the Pinarello Dogma 2 (w/7970 Dura Ace Di2) is there too. Maybe some others ... just looking for now ...



HarryV said:


> Personally I don't mind it... I get a new updated frame for nothing except for the hour or so it takes for me to swap my gear over... Can't complain with that.... Although seeing the hideous Cervelo 2013 paint schemes I'd be holding off any returns right now myself, unless there is some 2012 stock still around ;-)
> 
> For the record I have a 2008 RS with the usual supercicial BB cracks on the drive side, that I continue to ride 12 months on... I also have a 2009 R3 with the same issues, but it also has a crack between the BB and the chainstay, which I think is too risky to ride. I'll get the R3 swapped over shortly...
> 
> My 2010 S3 didn't have any BB probs after 40,000kms, although the top tube cracked, but only after it hit a car at 45kmhr ;-)


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

The quick warranty replacements is the reason I went Cervelo. My last French frame took 3 months to replace (500 km.'s away) their attitude left a very bad taste in my mouth, so I sold the frame and all of their pedals, which turned out to be good because I like the Speedplays. Cervelo stands behind their product. I hope they will continue to do so under new management.


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

I just learned today that my 2010 RS, with cracks near the BB, will be replaced with a 2013 R3. My LBS sent photos to Cervelo and within a 1/2 hour they responded. The new frame should arrive in about 1 week. 

Incidentally, I've heard that the problems with the bottom brackets cracking in the R-series can be attributed (at least in part) to a design flaw. Apparently, when water gets inside the frame it does something to the resins(?) near the BB shell which results in the cracking. This makes sense to me because I rarely rode my RS in the rain. However, I did ride it in the 2012 Civil War Century and got soaked in a rain storm for the final 2 hours, then had the bike on the roof of my car for the ride home in the rain. After my next subsequent ride I noticed the BB crack was noticeably larger. It didn't grow much after that even when doing a lot of sprints, hills and other things where I was mashing the pedals. Then I got caught in another rain storm, and next ride after that 2 more smaller cracks popped up. That's when I figured it was time to go the warranty route. It seems the new BBright design has corrected whatever the earlier flaw was.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm on my 3rd r3, but turnaround for each frame was about 2 months. I would email cervelo and they were rude.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

View attachment 274414


I could not be happier, firstly with Cervelo for honouring the warranty and second for them giving me a R3 as a replacement for my RS.

I just checked and Strava shows I have now done 1850km to date on the R3 frame and I absolutely love it, what a fantastic ride, would recommend the R3 to anyone.

Next upgrade is from Ultegra Di2 to DA9000 Di2, parts already on order, can't wait.


----------

